# Good online guides & videos



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some good tips here:

LINK

with some videos on the PC:

LINK

Some good videos here also:

CLICKY

Something to watch when there is nothing on the TV and it is raining :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good vids!


----------

